# New slingshot pouch design and clothes pin trigger - Boynton-Butterfly



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

New slingshot pouch design and clothes pin trigger - Boynton-Butterfly

The pouch and the nylon cord weigh a total of 34 grains (2.2 g).

I used a pointy soldering iron to make the tiny holes in the leather.

The "Close pin" is an evolution of trying to strengthen my grip on the pouch.

I was deigning for just an assist that would help my fingers grasp the pouch.

I can get it that way with weaker rubber bands.

Just hold it until ready to shoot and release pressure.

I can do it either way.

Incidentally, I do not hold the trigger against the stretched rubber force.

The ledge below the trigger rests on the friction slider part of the Boynton-Butterfly. I do not need to hold it.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I've covered this before... you might try out a simpler way of doing it by just slightly modifying a pony clamp/spring clamp. It works great for an arthritic hand or a weakened pinch grip.

With a pair of strong pliers, flatten the ends, then bend them slightly in this shape:









The pony clamp holds the ammo and pouch thus:


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

When I use a single rubber band, it takes just a few ounces of finger force to hold the pouch.

To shoot, I just relax and let the rubber pull it through.

The wood "pouch" can be shaped to closely fit the leather pouch containing the sphere.

With a spring clamp you have to squeeze it open to insert the pouch, and squeeze it again to shoot.

With the open ended wooden clothes pin design you can slip it in from the side.

Not shown is how the block below, is held by the movable friction bar.

(It took 20 minutes to make).


----------

